# anyone have problems with 11 or 12 chevy



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I went look at 2500 hd wt with 6.0 motor. I was wondering how everyone like them


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

I like my '11 3500 dump, Nephew has 50k on his '07 and runs that thing VERY hard with no issues. Think they have been around since '01, so there a proven motor


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not to hijack the thread but maybe add to it lol. How do they handle the weight of a plow? Are you guys doing anything to the front ends?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

my dealer said it has a 5200 lb fromt axel with snowplow prep group


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

PLOWMAN45;1350892 said:


> I went look at 2500 hd wt with 6.0 motor. I was wondering how everyone like them


We picked up our new 11 gmc 2500 hd 6.0 this past spring and we love it. It's the sle with snow prep & z71. Big difference from our 06 wt. We got an 8' x blade for it, but haven't had any snow yet. It does squat a bit with the plow on, so we picked up some timbrens. Hopefully I'll find the time to throw them on in the next week or so. Ride feels a little bumpier than the 06, but seems to carry the weight better and feels more solid. Gas about the same, maybe a little better. No regrets, we love it.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Seen pics of an XLS on one and it didn't go down more then maybe a half inch. I have a hard time believing an 8 foot X blade makes it squat at all. Wouldn't waste the time or money n the Timbrens for a 2011 on up.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

They need the t bars cranked or some extra support in the front.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

hey Plowman just put a 9.6 MVP on my 2011 2500HD Gas. With no ballast front goes down 3/4 inch, its truly amazing how tough the new gm truck are. dont need to touch t-bars or add timbrens they carry any plow no problem. check my post for pics "2011 GMC new Western" see what you think.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

lilweeds;1351221 said:


> I have a hard time believing an 8 foot X blade makes it squat at all.


It's only a slight drop, but it does go down. I also like support better than adjusting the t-bar, jmo.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I bought a 2012 chevy 2500hd today they just got switch my western pro 7.6 plow over to the new truck so i shall see


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

No need for any adjustments or add-ons for the #1000 XLS just add the required ballast .


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

PLOWMAN45;1351330 said:


> I bought a 2012 chevy 2500hd today they just got switch my western pro 7.6 plow over to the new truck so i shall see


7.6 :laughing: thought you were asking about hanging a plow on the new truck not a shovel.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I do a lot of driveways and second I wanted to know how everyone liked there newer chevys


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

My '11 3500 dump drops 3/4in with a 8.5 Hiniker VF. Have not tuched the tbars or added timbrens. No ballast, but the dump prob helps...


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

My bowtie;1352279 said:


> My '11 3500 dump drops 3/4in with a 8.5 Hiniker VF. Have not tuched the tbars or added timbrens. No ballast, but the dump prob helps...


Hello guys. I just wanted every one advise. I have all Ford trucks but I just bought a 2011 chevy 2500 hd with the 6.0 great truck so far. I am going to put a western plow on it because I have a great relationship with my dealer. I want to put a 8.6 pro pluss on it. I want everyone's input on it. Will it be ok with that plow or well I need to do anything to the front end like a leveling kit. I just don't want the front end to sag. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

If your plow werghs less than #1000 you dont have to touch the front end . 
Unless < 1" is to much sag for you .
Did you read this thread ?


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

I have two 2011 chevy silverado 2500 hd with the 6.0. My truck i run a 8' western my other guy has a 8' boss. Trucks handle it just fine no sagging. I didnt add any leveling kit or timbrens


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I dont plan to either


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

i have 11 with a wideout plow. the front end doesnt seem to even move when the plow is raised!


----------



## Invapd (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a 2011 2500 HD with the snow plow prep package and I hate it. Should have bought a Ford. I was told the truck could handle the weight of the plow and it does not. The factory wipers suck. The lights dim and the heater motor slows down when moving the plow. The trucks electrical system does wierd things when you have a lot of things working at the same time. The Factory switch for a roof light does not come hooked up, you have to take it to the Dealer to have the headliner dropped to hook the wire to the switch. This makes no sense. It was a $44,000 truck and Chevy does not seem to care. The 2011's were suppose to be made better. The front suspension is made to ride on the bump stops. Poor design. I ended up putting in Timbrens and it still drops more then it should in my mind. I was then told to put a leveling kit on it, which should fix the front end weight dropping issue. All and all I am kicking myself for not buying a Ford.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Invapd;1426000 said:


> I have a 2011 2500 HD with the snow plow prep package and I hate it. Should have bought a Ford. I was told the truck could handle the weight of the plow and it does not. The factory wipers suck. The lights dim and the heater motor slows down when moving the plow. The trucks electrical system does wierd things when you have a lot of things working at the same time. The Factory switch for a roof light does not come hooked up, you have to take it to the Dealer to have the headliner dropped to hook the wire to the switch. This makes no sense. It was a $44,000 truck and Chevy does not seem to care. The 2011's were suppose to be made better. The front suspension is made to ride on the bump stops. Poor design. I ended up putting in Timbrens and it still drops more then it should in my mind. I was then told to put a leveling kit on it, which should fix the front end weight dropping issue. All and all I am kicking myself for not buying a Ford.


I have to disagree with this statement.. I have 2 chevys both 2011 2500 HD. One truck has an 8' boss the other which is mine has a 8' contractors grade western. I do not have timbrens or leveling kits and my trucks are not sagging.. My front weight is 5200 LBS im sure yours is the same? Sounds like something is up with your truck


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Invapd;1426000 said:


> I have a 2011 2500 HD with the snow plow prep package and I hate it. Should have bought a Ford. I was told the truck could handle the weight of the plow and it does not. The factory wipers suck. The lights dim and the heater motor slows down when moving the plow. The trucks electrical system does wierd things when you have a lot of things working at the same time. The Factory switch for a roof light does not come hooked up, you have to take it to the Dealer to have the headliner dropped to hook the wire to the switch. This makes no sense. It was a $44,000 truck and Chevy does not seem to care. The 2011's were suppose to be made better. The front suspension is made to ride on the bump stops. Poor design. I ended up putting in Timbrens and it still drops more then it should in my mind. I was then told to put a leveling kit on it, which should fix the front end weight dropping issue. All and all I am kicking myself for not buying a Ford.


Yes, guys like you should definitely buy fords. Have you thought about taking the truck back to the plow installer to find out why it is acting up? Your symptoms are not common, easpecially with todays technology.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Invapd, everything you said is incorrect except the factory wipers sucks, they do. I have a 2012 chevy dmax dump. I wired up srtobes WITHOUT dropping the headliner. Mine handles a 9ft western pro plus with wings like its noth even there.


----------



## Invapd (Oct 25, 2011)

How can I be wrong when it does what I said? THIS IS PURE FACT! Do you need to see pics of how it sags? I am not the only person to have these issues with a 2011 2500 HD. You have a 2012 and that may be different.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Invapd;1428234 said:


> How can I be wrong when it does what I said? THIS IS PURE FACT! Do you need to see pics of how it sags? I am not the only person to have these issues with a 2011 2500 HD. You have a 2012 and that may be different.


Go get a ford then, yours must be missing the snowplow spec t-bars. I ran my plow light in 20min thru the headliner and out the third brake light mine only sags 3/4 inch with either of my plows on it. Yes the wipers suck. But your truck must have been built after the long weekend. Take her back to the dearler


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

invapd: does yours have the dual battery installed, Mine has plow package but didnt have aux batt, I had the dealer install it a purchase, cost them $700 as they thru it in for buying two vehicals in less then a year. I cant stress how a good dearler is key.... I wouldnt piss on my local dealers property let alone buy something from them, I drive 1 hrs to get to mine..... Push them there has to be something wrong with yours....


----------



## Invapd (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah it has Snow Plow Prep package which came with two batteries and heavy duty alternator. For $44,000 I did not expect to have all these issues. Thanks for the response.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

It sounds like you've had quite an unsatisfying experience, one that is not typical of people who purchase a similar GM configuration. However, it doesn't matter what experience others have anymore (that mattered _before_ you bought it); what matters is what YOU are getting out of it. It sounds to me like your relationship with this truck is forever ruined and your faith in GM is going to take a long time to recover.

As such, putting aside all BS about brand loyalty/what typically happens with the truck you have: For your own happiness and comfort I recommend getting a Ford when it becomes financially feasible. Driving and paying for a vehicle you hate/resent for a long time *really sucks*.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

2011s and 2012s are the same...


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a 2011, why do the wipers suck?


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I own multiple chevy trucks and have minimal complaint. My newest being a 2011 2500 and my only issues with it are the factory wipers were horrible. The other issue I have is the window seems to fog very easy and not sure if it is poor vent design on the dash as it is a single vent spanning just the center of the window. My fogging issue is always the outer 4 inch of the windshield all the way around unless the defrost is crankin.


----------



## Invapd (Oct 25, 2011)

They do not hold weight well. I had to add Timbrens. I have a 2011 Crew 2500 HD with Snow Plow Prep Package. I also have an issue with the lights dimming every time I move the plow. My truch less then 5,000 miles on it. I want to get rid of it!


----------



## Invapd (Oct 25, 2011)

It squats A LOT! I have a 2011 Crew with Snow Plow Prep and sags so much i could not get in my driveway without scrapping the road and my driveway. Chevy states this is normal. I have an 8.5 Fisher Extreme V Stainless Steel Plow.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Every new Chevy or GMC I have seen with plows on them barley even squat, even the 2 or 3 crew cabs I have seen. I talked with the owners and they said they never put in any timbrens or leveling kits just the required ballest that was it.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

No add on's to mine just The ballast in The back ( 1000# of salt) handle it fine. 8.5 mvp barley drops The front


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

brianbrich1;1454105 said:


> No add on's to mine just The ballast in The back ( 1000# of salt) handle it fine. 8.5 mvp barley drops The front


We love ours. We have a 2011 Chevy 2500 hd gas ltz it's been great so far. We have a wideout on the truck and its fine no front end work at all just bags of salt in the bed. I was goin to put a leveling kit in it but my plow shop talked me out of it. We have been happy with the truck I think gm did a great job on the 2011 hds and this is coming from a guy who has fords. We want with the Chevy because are for men wanted to try it and they gave us a better deal on it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

We love ours! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=125549


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Invapd;1454058 said:


> It squats A LOT! I have a 2011 Crew with Snow Plow Prep and sags so much i could not get in my driveway without scrapping the road and my driveway. Chevy states this is normal. I have an 8.5 Fisher Extreme V Stainless Steel Plow.


Something doesn't seem right, lets see some pics of this truck.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Invapd: Somethings wrong with your truck. Note you're the only one in this thread complaining.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

lets see some pics


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Invapd did you get your truck sorted out? Was something wrong with the plow setup? Let see some pics, maybe we can help figure it out.


----------



## Invapd (Oct 25, 2011)

I appreciate it. No I didn't. The Chevy dealer looked at it and said it was "NORMAL", so I took it to another Dealer with the same answer. I decided to trade it in for a Ford and forget plowing. Thanks for your concern and thoughts.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Best thing for a guy in your situation to do. Just put a western poly v 9'6" on a 2011 CCSB this morning. Holds it great.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Invapd;1462913 said:


> I appreciate it. No I didn't. The Chevy dealer looked at it and said it was "NORMAL", so I took it to another Dealer with the same answer. I decided to trade it in for a Ford and forget plowing. Thanks for your concern and thoughts.


that's to bad, I have a 2011 2500HD that laughs at my 7.6 poly pro, doesn't even seem like anything is there. Anyway good luck with the Ford.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Trucks been great . Just turned 6K miles . Did anyone else get the recall notice for a fusible link replacement ?


----------



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

hello everyone. i read all kinds of forms on here and since you guys have the 2011 and 2012 Chevy's i was wondering if gm fixed the charging problem?
if you not shure what i mean i will try to explain.
some guys were complaining how when they would use's there plow it would stop charging. go into like a safety charge mode of something like 12.5 volts.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I dont believe its a charging issue, rather they come with in my opinion a little undersized battery..


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Raconteur;1463376 said:


> Trucks been great . Just turned 6K miles . Did anyone else get the recall notice for a fusible link replacement ?


No, can you provide any other info on it?


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

obrut;1463592 said:


> No, can you provide any other info on it?


In a nutshell .....
An electrical overload of aux battery may cause a fusible link near the underhood electrical center to thermally damage the electrical center . 
They want to replace the fusible link with a 40 amp inline fuse .
If damage was already repaired there is a form for reimbursement .


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Raconteur;1463615 said:


> In a nutshell .....
> An electrical overload of aux battery may cause a fusible link near the underhood electrical center to thermally damage the electrical center .
> They want to replace the fusible link with a 40 amp inline fuse .
> If damage was already repaired there is a form for reimbursement .


My truck is a 6.0L with snow plow prep and it only has one battery, I'm guessing this is for trucks with factory dual batteries?


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

obrut;1463619 said:


> My truck is a 6.0L with snow plow prep and it only has one battery, I'm guessing this is for trucks with factory dual batteries?


I do have the factory dual batteries . Must be dual battery specific .


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

I love my Silverado but its already given me a share of problems with not even 3000 miles on it. First it went in for leaking power steering fluid so the dealer changed out the steering rack. Then noticed it was leaking engine oil so brought it back in and they replaced the crankshaft position sensor and o ring. Got it back noticed it was still leaking oil so then they said it was a porous oil pan, so they replaced the pan and oil for me and now I noticed sometimes my anti freeze runs a drop low and other times its right where I got it so I dont know what going on with the truck.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

Invapd;1462913 said:


> I appreciate it. No I didn't. The Chevy dealer looked at it and said it was "NORMAL", so I took it to another Dealer with the same answer. I decided to trade it in for a Ford and forget plowing. Thanks for your concern and thoughts.


would have liked to see some pics if u have any to show us your problem


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

You guys that have the 2011 and up 6.0 with factory daul batteries should check with your dealer but I do believe that the auxiliary battery is RV specific. That means it has an isolator and goes to the plug at the rear of the truck.


----------

